# Attention: VOO Boat Owners



## tie 1 on (Jul 27, 2009)

There will be a meeting this Friday October the 8th at 10:00am here in Orange Beach at Happy Harbor Marina on Marina Road. There are a group attorneys that are coming from Mobile, AL and New Orleans, LA. They have reviewed the BP VOO contract as well as the "Off Hire" letter that was submitted by BP. Most of us VOO employees received a phone call from BP on or around the 21st of July. We all were told to go home due to the storm and we would be called back to return to work. Very few of us were called back to work. With all this being said these group of attorneys feel that we VOO employees are due the money. Please bring a copy of contract, off hire letter and your invoice. The invoice should be billed from the 22nd of July to the off hire date that is referenced in the termination letter.


----------



## sunrunnercharter (Oct 8, 2009)

*VOO Owners*

Anyone know who these lawyers are? The Term. Letter does state the term. date is Aug. 18th. But what about the deactivation calls or the Parson's people telling us we were deactivated? I was told I'd be called back, but wasn't!


----------



## tie 1 on (Jul 27, 2009)

*Meeting Update*

There was probably 30-40 people that came to our meeting. The attorneys did say that this was not gonna be a "class action lawsuit". Everyone will be filed on an individual basis. They feel very confident that the funds will be collected. If anyone is interested PM me with your contact info and I will forward to their paralegals.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

so let me see if i have this correct....you signed a contract with BP for VOO...stating that you are willing to "lease" your crew and boat to BP for the cleanup efforts..i havent read one of BP contracts but does it state that you will be working from when you sign it till the program is shut down??...but for you to collect a paycheck so to say from BP you have to be activated by their central command....and when your services are no longer needed you are deactivated...and now your wanting money from when you were deactivated???


----------



## tie 1 on (Jul 27, 2009)

On or before July 21 everyone was sent home from BP due to the storm. BP told us that they would call us back to work after the storm. Majority of us were never called back from BP and couldn't get through to them via phone. BP sent out a letter "certified mail" stating that the contract was terminated. BP references a "off hire date" some letters state 8/17 and other states 8/27. These attorneys are telling us that from 7/21 or 7/22 till the off hire dates that these funds are due from BP. However, BP is telling us that we weren't working so they don't want to pay us. Hope this info helps everyone understand.


----------



## sunrunnercharter (Oct 8, 2009)

*Voo*

Count me in...... what is the contact info I need? Mine is [email protected]. Hell, if the lawyers say they owe us, they know the law more than we do. Soooooooo:thumbsup:


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

"No good deed goes unpunished."


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

seems a little like "milking the cow" to me, if you were deactivted, then you were deactivated. I am VERY thankful I got the small number of days that my boat did. A storm is a pretty good reason not to take your boat into the GOM. Sounds like a Lawyer jumping on the bandwagon to me........ Not bashing this but........ come on........


----------



## tie 1 on (Jul 27, 2009)

You must be very confused!!!! No one ever wanted to take their boats during the storm into the GOM. This is based on a contract dispute. We all were told that to go home before the storm and would be called back after the storm. To my knowledge when I received this call as well as others, no one from BP said that we were "de-activated". Also, the contract states that the vessel will be used soley for BP oil spill related purposes.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

tie 1 on said:


> You must be very confused!!!! No one ever wanted to take their boats during the storm into the GOM. This is based on a contract dispute. We all were told that to go home before the storm and would be called back after the storm. To my knowledge when I received this call as well as others, no one from BP said that we were "de-activated". Also, the contract states that the vessel will be used soley for BP oil spill related purposes.


Im pretty sure all boats were deactivated before the storm....becasue if damage was done to your boat while on hire BP is responsible for the reapirs...so they deactivated everyone so if your boat sinks or had damage done at the dock then you arent on hire so they dont have to pay....if i went on everything that i was told by BP i would be getting millions!!!


----------



## tie 1 on (Jul 27, 2009)

Deakle, Sholtis & Hamil
160 Congress Street
Mobile, AL
251-432-6020 Phone


----------



## sunrunnercharter (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks Tie. Has anyone tried billing Danos directly before signing with Attnys?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Seems like every one is out to get a easy dollar off of bp's mistake, for any excuse the can muster up, i was eating at red lobster yester day listing to some people behind me talk about how the oil spill didn't really effect them but there gonna make a claim any ways just because every one else did, that money was put there for people and family's that have suffered from this crisis, not another government hand out to suck dry. It really bothers me Bp did what they had to do, paid what they had to pay, steped up and took charge of the situation, we could have been in alaska boat with the EXXON case, over 20 years later and still most people up there havent received a dollar, flip a rock and oil still remains.


----------



## tie 1 on (Jul 27, 2009)

Yes and Danos is saying that our boats were not working or not turned in from the dock on Parson's daily reports.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

tie 1 on said:


> You must be very confused!!!! No one ever wanted to take their boats during the storm into the GOM. This is based on a contract dispute. We all were told that to go home before the storm and would be called back after the storm. To my knowledge when I received this call as well as others, no one from BP said that we were "de-activated". Also, the contract states that the vessel will be used soley for BP oil spill related purposes.


 
Yupper, I must be confused.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

CatHunter said:


> Seems like every one is out to get a easy dollar off of bp's mistake, for any excuse the can muster up, i was eating at red lobster yester day listing to some people behind me talk about how the oil spill didn't really effect them but there gonna make a claim any ways just because every one else did, that money was put there for people and family's that have suffered from this crisis, not another government hand out to suck dry. It really bothers me Bp did what they had to do, paid what they had to pay, steped up and took charge of the situation, we could have been in alaska boat with the EXXON case, over 20 years later and still most people up there havent received a dollar, flip a rock and oil still remains.


+1:thumbup:


----------



## baitboy (Jan 28, 2009)

why are yal worried yal all got 90 days in there and turned around went back to work doing what ever yal did just leave it alone forgett about people like my dad and other people that only got 2 weeks on are the one that should be worried our season is over and the reason they laid all of yal off is voo figured they screwed up and was trying to get rid of rec boats to bring in commercial fishing boats which it wasa ment for to START WITH


----------



## baitboy (Jan 28, 2009)

cathunter i like you , you see this from my point of view


----------



## baitboy (Jan 28, 2009)

i correct my self commercial fisherman and charter boats


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

*Back!*



baitboy said:


> i correct my self commercial fisherman and charter boats


 You need to get back in your cage/holding pen there son! This is adult talk here ... go ride your bike or something. LOL...

I was sure proud to see the way you opened up that big net yesterday. That must be a 12' net. I thought it was your dad, then Eric told me that you had been working that Mama Seata boat and Tony had been on the blue one. I'm glad ya'll are working. :thumbsup:
Capt Jim
www.aquaventurecharters.com


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

baitboy said:


> why are yal worried yal all got 90 days in there and turned around went back to work doing what ever yal did just leave it alone forgett about people like my dad and other people that only got 2 weeks on are the one that should be worried our season is over and the reason they laid all of yal off is voo figured they screwed up and was trying to get rid of rec boats to bring in commercial fishing boats which it wasa ment for to start with


 
+100!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I am a commercial fisherman we took a big hit as well, people ask us all the time (the gulf is open right?)Yes but our boats have been down for so long and with the fear some people still have of eating fish from the gulf we have almost lost our market, and in some areas we have, fish houses are shutting down in a few places just for this reason, Where all just kinda scratching our heads on what to do about this, we have made 1 trip since April, so now we are just kinda poking around seeing if we can get our foot back in the market and go back to the way it was, but I believe things will never be the same again, the whole commercial and charter industry right now is on wobbly legs and it wont take much to push us down. But its gonna take a hell of alot to keep us down, fishing is what built this country and the world from the ground up, all great nations start at the waters edge, just gotta keep swimming!:thumbsup:


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

CatHunter said:


> I am a commercial fisherman we took a big hit as well, people ask us all the time (the gulf is open right?)Yes but our boats have been down for so long and with the fear some people still have of eating fish from the gulf we have almost lost our market, and in some areas we have, fish houses are shutting down in a few places just for this reason, Where all just kinda scratching our heads on what to do about this, we have made 1 trip since April, so now we are just kinda poking around seeing if we can get our foot back in the market and go back to the way it was, but I believe things will never be the same again, the whole commercial and charter industry right now is on wobbly legs and it wont take much to push us down. But its gonna take a hell of alot to keep us down, fishing is what built this country and the world from the ground up, all great nations start at the waters edge, just gotta keep swimming!:thumbsup:


 I would like to know what commercial fishing industries in Pensacola(where You are from) are going down. I for one have seen no change other than a few weeks of the area being shut down due to the oil spill. BP has paid to legitimate documented claims in a very very timely and generous manner. What commercial fishing are you speaking about? :thumbup:


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Sealark, I don't know much about commercial fishers here but I was at Dauphin Island Sealab week before last and one of the professors said that the Bayou La Batre folks that they work with are not selling seafood that they catch like before the spill. I think that some people outside of the area are still afraid to eat shrimp and crabs from us, so sells are not back yet. I don't know if that is what he means but that is what came to mind when I read his blog.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes I agree, That's why I said Pensacola I would guess that further west the fishing was hurt more than here because they took the brunt of the oil. I was speaking of the Pensacola area up to about 25 miles offshore not being effected but a small amount from the spill.


----------



## tie 1 on (Jul 27, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone has signed up with the attorneys out of Mobile?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

i fish for walker fishing fleet in Destin all our fish are sold to new york and Canada


----------

